# 9 point



## Zum (Oct 14, 2020)

Any bow hunters?
A nice 9 pointer came my way Oct. 12th. Never seen him before but a big bodied deer,glad he walked within range...15 yards alittle to close but he didn't bust me.




On a side note my son shot his first deer on the 13th...his first and a bow kill as well.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice, good on ya'!


----------



## overboard (Oct 14, 2020)

Congrats on both you and your son getting your deer! =D>


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2020)

Congrats! That is awesome! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2020)

The next 3 weeks will be critical for us here in Mass, The rut is usually in full effect during the second week of November.


----------

